# Anyone got a cool knife?



## satans.barber (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a Hibben Negotiator 2 the other week which I'm very pleased with, anyone else got any knives they want to post a pic of?

I put some pics here, they're too large to attatch to the forum:

http://satansbarber.co.uk/blades/negotiator.htm

Ian.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2003)

Its not a KNIFE... but I can post pics of my Katana... I had it made for me, so its a fairly unique piece...

Im at work so I dont have any of it availible beyond some pics of me posing with it... But I could take some when I get home.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

Mods - I didn't put this in here because I wasn't talking about knife arts themselves, just teh knives, and I thought people from all styles might have them (hence the 'general' group). 

My bad, sorry!

Ian.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Oct 21, 2003)

I've got a Mick Strider Valkyrie...ten inch recurve blade.  Very heavy.  Made out of S30V steel.

I think its rather cool.

SCS


----------

